# Thinking about getting a fiber goat!



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So I have been thinking about adding a fiber goat to my very small dairy herd and I have a few questions for you folks with fibers!

First, what is the real difference between Angora and Cashmere? Both in terms of quality/quantity and ease of spinning?

What special equipment/care do fiber goats require? I realize they must be sheared/combed regularly but what is involved? Does it vary from breed to breed or is there a standard care regime?

How much fiber is produced by a single goat? Is it measured in pounds, yards, etc?

Thanks in advance for answering the questions!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Can I add another question?

How much does it cost to have the fiber cleaned and put into rovings till I/we can learn how to do it?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure there are many sites that would answer your questions, but IMO this one is the best:

http://www.pygoragoats.org/index.html

The difference between Angora & cashmere is basically the micron count.

You would harvest more fleece off of an Angora than a cashmere. Angoras and/or Pygoras (type a and b) are sheared twice a year (spring and fall), the cashmere combed out once a year. Really the only extra equipment required for a fiber goat would be the shears. Invest in a good one and buy several goat blades so you always have a sharp one on hand.

I have sent in only 1 fleece to get professionally washed, dehaired, carded & spun. It cost about $70 for a 2 pound fleece. Would be less if you're going to spin it yourself. That was a test round to see how it turned out. Turned out very well but I can't afford to do that with 30 lbs of fiber sitting around. To dehair the pygora myself was just too time consuming.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

before I get in trouble for making in sound like there is only one type of fiber goat... I admit I am partial to Pygoras because that's what I have..... there are several different breeds of fiber goats out there. Angora (with different types of them too), Cashmere, Nygora, and I'm sure there's more. 

I specifically chose the Pygora after researching several fiber goats because they are very hardy,easy keepers, their fleece keeps its quality throughout the goat's lifespan - whereas an Angora's fleece will decline as it ages, and the Pygora is just adorable!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks MissMM for your input. How much fleece does a standard pygora produce? Do you hand spin and if so is it easier because of the long fiber length?

I was considering getting a cashmere wether because they are supposed to be hardy and low maintenance and I love the idea of having a cashmere supply  but I am open to other considerations.

Will a mini be able to live happily with full sized dairy breeds? I'd have to house them all together as I only live on 1/2 acre.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

How much fleece you get per shearing really depends on the climate in your area, proper nutrition, and the type of goat. We average about 2 lbs per shearing (raw weight) per goat for the A & Bs & we shear in spring and fall, 6 months apart. Dehairing does reduce the end-quantity depending on the type of goat. In my experience, with the A's it's about 25% loss, type B about 33% and C (Cashmere) close to 66%. I shear my cashmeres once a year in the spring cause trying to comb at the 'right time' has been a royal pain. They only give about 1 1/2 pounds raw. Again, this will differ depending on the type of fiber goat, what area of the country you're in and how the goats are fed. 

As for spinning, the guild I joined said it's a dream to spin and makes excellent gossamer weight, but I'm not quite good enough at spinning yet to do my own fiber. I'm still practicing on the cheap roving. 

If you're going to house a mini with full size goats, I would get at least 2 minis so he'll have a buddy like him, and provide a hiding place where they can get away from the larger goats. Like a dog house or something that the big ones can't get into. Just as important, I wouldn't recommend mixing horned goats with disbudded or polled goats.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm a fan of the angoras.. i looove the long locks. twice a year shearings, and a lot of mohair


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a Cashmere Breeder. I like the Cashmere becasue I do not have to sheer them at all. For ME that is way to much work. I take a dog undercoat comb and just comb them out, put it in a bag (keeping the color differences apart from eachother). 

Now Miss MM said something about a Nigora. That is not anything I have heard about yet, but what is happening is people are just breeding a fiber goat with anything and naming it. I know Miss MM has some really cute Pygora goats.

MOST all goats produce a Cashmere TYPE fiber becsue it is their undercoat, but it is not the length or the micron of a Cashmere goat. The only goat that does not pruduce Cashmere type fiber is a Angora.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> MOST all goats produce a Cashmere TYPE fiber becsue it is their undercoat, but it is not the length or the micron of a Cashmere goat. The only goat that does not pruduce Cashmere type fiber is a Angora.


I remember combing out my Nubian last spring and having about a sandwich bag full of soft wool...I liked it!

When do you typically comb out the Cashmere?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Realfoodmama said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > MOST all goats produce a Cashmere TYPE fiber becsue it is their undercoat, but it is not the length or the micron of a Cashmere goat. The only goat that does not pruduce Cashmere type fiber is a Angora.
> ...


 Sorry, I have not been here for a bit.

But they start to loose their Cashmere oh Feb, March April. It really depends on the tempature. They will start to look like a dog that is shedding their coat, then you just get a dog undercoat comb and comb them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay for someone else liking angoras! They were my first love in the goat world, and still are. I just love the look of an angora covered in dreadlocks. The twice yearly shearing isn't an issue for me because I just get a mobile shearer to come do them - $50, an hour later and my 15 to 20 odd goats were finished. Easy! For us here in australia, there is more demand for mohair than cashmere, both commercially and in the handspinning market. Also my thoughts were that although the cashmere is more valuable per kilo than the mohair, i'd get much more fibre off an angora than a cashmere (I don't think our cashmere goats are as developed as yours, but in contrast we have access to some of the best angora genetics in the world). I also found, in my experience only, angoras are the easiest on fences etc.


----------

